# Aggressive towards neighbor



## gs1369 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am new to this site but have already recieved awesome information from Castlemaid ( I think thats what the user name was). I have a question. My neighbor, who has stolen my cable 3 times, tried to steal gas out of my cars and just a plain dirt bag, and yes i have proof and police reports, my german shepherd growls at him and barks uncontrollably, the hair on her back raises up when she sees him, and she stares a hole through him, at first i was worried that it was everyone over there, however when he has friends over she doesn't bark or anything until she sees him. Is this normal or has he done something or tried to do something to her that I should be worried about?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a tough one. She could just sense something and not like him or he could have done something to her when you weren't there. Is she left outside? Can you have someone watch the house? Do you have security camera's?


----------



## gs1369 (Jul 27, 2012)

she is never left alone outside, it don't matter if shes in the house or outside. If she is inside she growls at the door, look outside and its him outside, no security cameras, however i do think he tried to feed her something at one time, don't know what it was, but there was some meat by the fence. He is the only person she has ever been agressive towards, I mean she barks at people walking by but its more of a whine barking than barking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

trust your dog. she's sensing something she doesn't like
about your neighbor.


----------



## gs1369 (Jul 27, 2012)

I do trust her, she has proven her trust with us more than once, and I was just wondering if this was a wierd thing or what. I had the gut feeling that it was something that she sensed, and I do think there is something about him that gets her going, and I think he knows it because when we are outside playing he wont walk past his gate.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Some dogs can naturally detect douchebags, however your dog is most likely working/reacting of your distaste for this person.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> trust your dog. she's sensing something she doesn't like
> about your neighbor.


I absolutely agree with this. In addition, when you are with her, she can sense YOUR dislike for this person. I have a neighbor like that as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> trust your dog. she's sensing something she doesn't like
> about your neighbor.





pfitzpa1 said:


> Some dogs can naturally detect douchebags, however your dog is most likely working/reacting of your distaste for this person.



I'm going with these two posts. Especially since she is reacting on his scent even when he's not in sight.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

If at all possible, put cameras up.

With finding the meat in the yard...... please don't let your dog go out alone. Check your yard over carefully, there is no telling what you may find. The meat being there .... no need guessing what it probably contained. 

Talk with your other neighbors if they aren't aware of what is going on. More eyes watching, bigger chance of seeing what he is or may be doing.

There are some LEO on the board, hopefully some will see this post and offer pro advice on this.


----------

